# Do you guy's use spaniels???



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:lol: Hi from England do you guys use English springer spaniel for walk up?? as I've see some springer pups (english ??) for sale in the classified section Regards Iv......... :beer:


----------



## dakrat (Nov 4, 2007)

what do u mean by walk up? i have hunted behind an ESS and they are great dogs. good nose and lots of energy. cant never wear them out.


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

dakrat said:


> what do u mean by walk up? i have hunted behind an ESS and they are great dogs. good nose and lots of energy. cant never wear them out.


When I say walk up I mean that you cast the dog off to hunt hedges/ ditches etc & if it flushes any game you shoot it as opposed to driven shooting ( most of the pheasant & partridge shooting is drived in the UK )
:beer:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

gunhills

I use a Boykin Spaniel for flushing. He hunts hard all day and retreives well. I also use him for goose and duck hunting, he retrieves well on land and water. The last of the goose season this past winter he water retrieved 18 geese out of 19 we shot, the 19th one fell on the bank. The guys that saw it didn't believe it.

:beer:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

> When I say walk up I mean that you cast the dog off to hunt hedges/ ditches etc & if it flushes any game you shoot it


Thats the way I hunt, although he does a better job at flushing than I do at shooting sometimes


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

Sparky477 said:


> > When I say walk up I mean that you cast the dog off to hunt hedges/ ditches etc & if it flushes any game you shoot it
> 
> 
> Thats the way I hunt, although he does a better job at flushing than I do at shooting sometimes


Nice looking spaniel! how do they cope with your sub zero weather conditions??, we do not get it that cold over here any more just more rain!!!! I thought with golbal warming its suposed to get warmer.


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

ShineRunner said:


> gunhills
> 
> I use a Boykin Spaniel for flushing. He hunts hard all day and retreives well. I also use him for goose and duck hunting, he retrieves well on land and water. The last of the goose season this past winter he water retrieved 18 geese out of 19 we shot, the 19th one fell on the bank. The guys that saw it didn't believe it.
> 
> :beer:


Hi what does a Boykin spaniel look like?? & what size are they?My ***** is only small about 15Kgs


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

> how do they cope with your sub zero weather conditions??


Very well, I think he even prefers it when it gets below freezing. I keep his coat cut short during the summer because he doesn't handle the summer heat very well, and let it grow back out in the fall for hunting season.

I love watching him go into snow filled cattails or brush and busting out a rooster with the snow flying.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I tried to retrieve some pictures of my Boykin from a disc I have without any luck. So, here is the website for the Boykin Spaniel.

http://boykinspaniel.org/boykin.html

My Boykin is a little over 18 kgs, which is about average for male Boykins. I picked this one because he has shorter hair than most others of this breed. Easier to keep the burrs out of his coat. My avatar is a picture of my Boykin.

Welcome to the forum!
:beer:


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guy's. I like the looks of the Boykin spaniel. When you say roosters do you mean pheasants? & do's it refer to the cock rather than the hens? I'll post some photos when our season get under way on 1st Oct. Regards Iv..... :beer:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

> When you say roosters do you mean pheasants?


Yes, rooster=cock pheasant.

Pictures would be great. Good luck on you upcoming season. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors. We'd be glad to see your pictures and read your hunting stories. Frankly. some of these guys here strech the truth. For instance I remember the time ..............


----------



## redtop (May 14, 2008)

My ESS in early season ND last year.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you would classify all our bird hunting as walk up. We post guys at the end of fields, but the guys walking are also hunting. I don't know of any drives here, like I've seen video of in England.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Brittany here.....Wouldn't have it any other way for pheasants!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Mav, I see your spaniel forgot to take off highway work safety vest! Is your dog a union member?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mav, I see your spaniel forgot to take off highway work safety vest! Is your dog a union member?


He works so hard in the field he should be union!!! :beer:


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:lol: Thanks for all the replies & photos I see by looking at the photos that your dogs all wear collars is that compulsory in the US? & do they have to wear the saftey vests or is that an option personel choice?
Regards Iv........ :beer:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Maverick said:


> > Mav, I see your spaniel forgot to take off highway work safety vest! Is your dog a union member?
> 
> 
> He works so hard in the field he should be union!!! :beer:


union = hardworking

kinda an oxymoron don't you think?

Jk union guys.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

the dogs wear the e collars for hunter's to control and work with them in the field...training tool.

the safety vests aren't required for the dogs but are a protection for a valued friend and partner in the field.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Springers are great field dogs one of the best IMO


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

gunhills said:


> :lol: Hi from England do you guys use English springer spaniel for walk up?? as I've see some springer pups (english ??) for sale in the classified section Regards Iv......... :beer:


Just be VERY CAREFUL where you purchase one as the bench (show) version is quite different in looks and will not equal it's field bred cousin in the field. Make sure it is from field bred stock and ask to see one or both of the parents work if possible.


----------



## Rhino989 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have used an English Springer Spaniel for a number of years. He is a good hunting dog. Very tough and full of energy. He can hunt all day and he loves it. He is also a very good water dog and loves duck hunting.


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

This looks like a Coopercabra! Call Monster Quest!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

How do you guys cope with the energy they have. I hate my girlfriends springer. She so damn hyper and never seems to listen. She gets so excited, she pees all over the place. I just hate this dog.

Give me a quality lab any day.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

ruger a quality field bred springer will out hunt a lab in the uplands any day it sounds like your girls dog needs training and exercise to take the p&v out of the dog the peeing is this dog a puppy ??


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree with Tabes. Any untrained dog will not do well in the field. You have to invest the time and patience with the dog. A trained Springer will outhunt any trained Lab in the field or woods. For ducks, I have one Springer that loves the water, and another that hates it. I have seen some good Springers in the water though (see above, the Coopercabra).


----------

